
Show HN: Centric, a Programmable Automation Server - internalfx
https://github.com/internalfx/centric-server
======
NickBusey
This looks nice, but very similar to a bunch of existing projects like
[http://www.celeryproject.org/](http://www.celeryproject.org/) Are there any
clear differentiators?

Also, I understand it's a new project, but some more documentation would be
helpful. E.g., how does one backup and restore the tasks and settings? Does it
provide alerting when a job fails?

------
Can_Not
Very cool, would you say this is like Huginn but in nodejs? Or IFTTT/Zapier
but self hosted?

